# gas in the oil



## JGBigBear (Dec 8, 2009)

i just put a new exhaust and a snorkel on my big bear and i didnt jet it yet...it will still crank up but i have to choke it and it floods real bad... i started it yesterday morning and then i didnt mess with it all day.. i woke up this mornin and went and checked the oil and its full of gas... any suggestions?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

have you tried tapping the carb? sounds like the float is stuck.


----------



## JGBigBear (Dec 8, 2009)

i just called a yamaha mechanic and he said the same thing... i am no mechanic how would i do that


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

just pickup a big screwdriver or hammer and tap on the bowl a few times. The bowl is the very bottom of the carb. you can tap it on the side of the bowl.

Dont hit it real hard but dont be that light either. just give it about 5 good quick taps.


----------



## JGBigBear (Dec 8, 2009)

ok and how do i know if its not stuck will i hear somethin click or just wait and see if gas is still leaking.... once i get it fixed how do i make sure all the gas is out of my air box and oil


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

the gas leakjing should stop. You wont hear anything other than you hitting it.
Once you get the leak stopped i would pull the drain plug on the oil and take out the dip stick and let it sit draining overnight. that should be sufficient.


----------



## JGBigBear (Dec 8, 2009)

well i drained everything and put new oil swished it around drained it and put some more tapped on the carb... it doesnt seem to be leaking i guess we will see in the morning


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Also see.......

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1585&highlight=yamaha+carb+kicking+butt


----------

